# string trimmer won't run: what is next to do?



## kegunder (Jun 26, 2009)

I've got a 15 year old MacColluch Eager Beaver 28 trimmer with running/ starting problems.

I've replaced the fuel lines and filter. Overhauled the walbro 231A carb (gaskets, screen, diaphrams, needle valve.) I looked in the muffler, and its not blocked. 

I'm pretty sure I've got the fuel lines right. When I press the primer, I see fuel coming up from the long filtered fuel line from the tank. That fuel line from the tank goes to the thinner port on the carb. That port is next to the L & H carb adjusting screws. Is that wrong?

I'm using fresh gas mix and a new spark plug.

I think I'm getting good spark, but I'm not positive about this though. It was pretty bright out when I checked.

When I try to start it, there's no sign of life. It seems like eventually fuel will start splashing out the muffler.

It ran a bit before I noticed that the fuel lines were disintegrating. Then I did all the work above.

Any tips appreciated... but buying a good quality model isn't really an option.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like you are not getting a spark. Make sure you are grounding the tip of the plug to a clean unpainted metal surface of the trimmer. Do this where it is not so light so you can see if it has a spark or not.
Dean


----------

